# Meet My New Cape Parrot



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

Meet my handsome new addition to the family - Nelson the Cape Parrot. He was hatched in August and came home in November. He is an absolute angel and already started talking a little bit (hello and good boy). Love him 










His new cage - his special Christmas present!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Aww he is a beauty! Love the pics of both of them together, so cute :001_wub:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Cracking pictures *


----------

